
Designing 2D graphics in the Japanese industry - grawprog
https://vgdensetsu.tumblr.com/post/179656817318/designing-2d-graphics-in-the-japanese-industry
======
lucd
dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=vgdensetsu.tumblr.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=vgdensetsu.tumblr.com)

